# Malakai Black Has Reportedly Requested His Release



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh no Tony Khan what’s happening? 😆😂


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

So no info whatsoever......right on par with @The Legit Lioness usual threads


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't want to be in AEW can get out IMO.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I've also heard that an AEW star wants his/her release. I'll spare making a thread because my source is Legit Lioness.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Who?


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Oh no it must mean all of them are unhappy 🤔

Fucking LOL


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I mean how much we care and how important this is really depends on who that would be.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who?


Exactly.....literally no info is this even thread worthy?

@The Legit Lioness atleast put in some fucking effort


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Oh no "an AEW star" is my favorite member of the roster !!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They have over 100 people on the roster, only 2 relevant hours of programming a week, and half of that time is allotted to Omega and the Bucks having excessively long amateur gymnast exhibitions. Of course people were going to eventually want out.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

I'd be more shocked if she used regular text in a post to be honest.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Whether this means anything entirely depends on who it is honestly. Cause the idea everyone is happy was always gonna be stupid but if it's actually someone prominent on the roster that's unhappy then we'd have something worthy of discussion.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I for one can't believe (enter name here) asked to be released. He might have heat with (enter name here)


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Tony has said he doesn't want to keep anyone that is unhappy there so to deny the release makes me think its someone important and valuable. Could be wrong though obviously


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BIIIG Nige said:


> I'd be more shocked if she used regular text in a post to be honest.


It's a man baby lol(really he's a guy )


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who?


some flippy indy guy


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Good. Fuck'em. I'm sure someone nobody cares about or can't make anyone care about.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Most likely a jobber


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuego del sol how could you?!?!?!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565376805057400832
> *Don't worry guys, I'm sure it's just a work.*


who though?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who?


i dunno - all I hope for is that this is a thread that unlocks some worthy discussion 😌😌😌


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who though?





Firefromthegods said:


> Who?


Everybody, thats why its called ALL OUT


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565376805057400832
> *Don't worry guys, I'm sure it's just a work.*


Complete and utter bullshit. Why would anybody want to leave AEW? It's a positive working environment unlike the WWE. Everybody has a chance to be a star in AEW and absolutely NOBODY is held back. This is just a work and nothing more, I can't fathom why anybody would be unhappy working for Tony Khan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mutant God said:


> Everybody, thats why its called ALL OUT


....what was ALL IN then about?? 😍


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Either give a name or don't tweet at all.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

There's no such thing as a perfect working environment. There's always someone going to be unhappy. I've worked in some great companies and always some misery who thinks he should be paid more, annoyed he's not been promoted etc. Its human nature.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

I just read that Black, Miro, Andrade and Danielson all want put of their contracts.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ....what was ALL IN then about?? 😍


They thought Sunny was going to work for the company


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BIIIG Nige said:


> There's no such thing as a perfect working environment. There's always someone going to be unhappy. I've worked in some great companies and always some misery who thinks he should be paid more, annoyed he's not been promoted etc. Its human nature.


mate - they want to go:

'Fed released 100 people in 2021 to 2022. Some during the pandemic and about 20 to 50 more asked for their releases publicly and were denied or contracts were extended! Look, Dub just as badddd durrrrr!'

its the need to go 'grass isn't always greener' because they feel betrayal when someone negs on the FedFam

but everybody should calm down - in 10 years you'll have a case for Dub just as bad as Fed


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It has to be one of The Wingmen. Did you see their protest last night about wanting more screen time? Isn't it obvious??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> It has to be one of The Wingmen. Did you see their protest last night about wanting more screen time? Isn't it obvious??


Must be! they were protesting, you're right!


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Has to be Malakai Black or Andrade. Now that Triple H is back on top, they know they will get push to the moon and make so much more money.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Some thread here


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Has to be Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

So is life people. Everyone wants to leave their job for one reason or another sooner or later.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Dickhead1990 said:


> So is life people. Everyone wants to leave their job for one reason or another sooner or later.


You seem to doing well in your job with Tony Khan. Making sure all the bots on here are properly dicked on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shaz Cena said:


> You seem to doing well in your job with Tony Khan. Making sure all the bots on here are properly dicked on.


your job with Vince and Papa HHH has been carried out lacklustre I am sorry to say 😔

totally devoid of wit


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Who the fuck is that guy and why is he credible?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Must be! they were protesting, you're right!


Mystery solved! I'm telling you playing wrestling detective is easy.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> your job with Vince and Papa HHH has been carried out lacklustre I am sorry to say 😔
> 
> totally devoid of wit


Ah yes the highest paid Tony Khan employee has risen. Could it be you who is seeking to get fired? 🤣


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who though?


Probably Fuego Dos or Infinito.

Tony should have Big Stroke Stoke hand em a card 😉


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Petey Avalon


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Too many people here become personally offended by where wrestlers might want to, or not want to, wrestle. Get a grip. Stop treating a wrestling promotion as part of your identity. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha!

_Breathes in_

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 131887
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> ...


That is genuinely laugh out loud funny.

What a fucking moron.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Legit falling for more fake bs from aew haters on Twitter..him and xero aew aew so quick to run with unconfirmed reports if they think they can own aew lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 131887
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> ...


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!

at least we had valuable discussion guyzzzz!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I didn’t think Luther wasted time talking to Raj Giri?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 131887
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> ...


That's it? It was about the Black rumor?

I really hope Black doesn't actually want out though.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> That's it? It was about the Black rumor?
> 
> I really hope Black doesn't actually want out though.


Not even a rumor..this dude and xero both fell for fake Dave and Bryan accounts spreading bs .pretty sure they are just baiting these guys ..they are getting exposed left and right


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Hangman said:


> Who the fuck is that guy and why is he credible?


He ain't. Dudes bottom of the barrel from what I've heard and seen over the years. 

Would have been more believable if it was Xero tbh.



Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 131887
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> ...


Fucking oof bro. Didn't see that when I posted originally. 

That's a hard landing especially the sad wimper about him being kicked off his own site. 😬


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565429076411555840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565428793182867456

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565429076411555840
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna wait forever it seems

unless somebody can create a fake TK account and tweet him

’itz Kenny Bro’


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> Has to be Orange Cassidy.


Smyth's toys are offering a promotion on being a supervisor.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> He ain't. Dudes bottom of the barrel from what I've heard and seen over the years.
> 
> Would have been more believable if it was Xero tbh.


The thing is Raj has sources in WWE and has broken stories before. Hell, I am willing to bet Xero News knows someone at WWE that gives him the show sheets details. The problem is that they have both been called out for the reporting on AEW and their biases. When you show that kind of bias, you are less likely to have people within a company trust you with any info. This is why SRS seems to have the most breaking news. His Twitter attitude aside, SRS is clearly trusted by people in both companies. Sometimes it is to a point that he might get worked, but he gets internal information. The paywall stuff is a different discussion for another day.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!
> 
> at least we had valuable discussion guyzzzz!


These fucking morons who jump the gun on every fucking rumor.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It’s gonna be someone no one gives a damn about.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> The thing is Raj has sources in WWE and has broken stories before. Hell, I am willing to bet Xero News knows someone at WWE that gives him the show sheets details. The problem is that they have both been called out for the reporting on AEW and their biases. When you show that kind of bias, you are less likely to have people within a company trust you with any info. This is why SRS seems to have the most breaking news. His Twitter attitude aside, SRS is clearly trusted by people in both companies. Sometimes it is to a point that he might get worked, but he gets internal information. The paywall stuff is a different discussion for another day.


Yeah I remember people saying Raj had sources but he's fallen off in a hard way in the last couple years since his site dumped him over some controversy or something.

Even before that though he seemed to be raking the muck. 

Xero I think does have some sources in WWE, probably more than Raj at this point tbh, I don't think they've got fuck all on AEW though.

For whatever crap SRS gets, personally I don't understand it, he does have sources, and is trusted, he also generally doesn't drop a scoop without confirming it with multiple sources.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> It’s gonna be someone no one gives a damn about.


Going by the reports, its going to be somebody non-existent



Edit> this specialised report if you missed it 



Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 131887
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> ...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lion was worked lol


Would you like this thread closed?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> Lion was worked lol
> 
> 
> Would you like this thread closed?


Plz keepz opens just a tad longer XD XD XD

its valuable discussions we’re having in here!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> They have over 100 people on the roster, only 2 relevant hours of programming a week, and half of that time is allotted to Omega and the Bucks having excessively long amateur gymnast exhibitions. Of course people were going to eventually want out.


C'mon they use that time wisely. Look at how much time they gave undisputed era answers the elite! What a feud that was


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Going by the reports, its going to be somebody non-existent
> 
> 
> 
> Edit> this specialised report if you missed it


Damn, Legit has been swinging for the fences and missing hard recently. Maybe chill on the Twitter dirt and leave the breaking news to the pro @M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 ?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *Going by the reports, its going to be somebody non-existent*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit> this specialised report if you missed it


He just signed on to take Bobby Fish's spot in the UE and now he wants his release. Wow, what a 24 hours for Vacant.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565376805057400832
> *Don't worry guys, I'm sure it's just a work.*


Didn´t you get the memo? Everybody is happy in AEW, it´s all rainbows, lollipops and Unicorns!
/sarcasm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Interim" has requested his release. Sources say he is tired of playing second fiddle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Didn´t you get the memo? Everybody is happy in AEW, it´s all rainbows, lollipops and Unicorns!
> /sarcasm


Bro… read the thread bro

 

When he gets there


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bro… read the thread bro


I did. Doesn´t change my opinion.. Bro.

Every time someone even hints at trouble in AEW, everybody is quick to jump in and say "you´re dumb, it´s a Work because AEW is kewl!". When reality is, AEW lockerroom is like every other lockerroom in the world; There´s tension and people who genuinely doesn´t like each other. They shouldn´t have tried to make it something it´s not.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

The rise and fall of AEW coming to the WWE Network soon, actually truth be told a good rise and fall of ROH would be nice , everybody was sure they would be #2 to WWE around 205 to 2008 then from 208 onwards too much stuff to list happened, and there was that dark period where it felt like Cornette Smokey mountain of Honor 😆


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It’s easy to fall for fake news these days. I don’t really blame people for being tricked. I hate these people who use fake accounts and try to cause trouble. I wish they would all drop dead of some excruciating disease.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565212269209944067


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 131887
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> ...


Did Black ask this before or after jobbing to the worst useless member of the dark order?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Of course. 

Why play for the little league when the majors want you? This will happen a lot going forward


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

45banshee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565212269209944067


is it just me or her twitter profile pic looks like Lita and no I am not talking about you know what but her face lol?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

BIIIG Nige said:


> Oh no it must mean all of them are unhappy 🤔
> 
> Fucking LOL


Many of them are there involuntarily and are Levesque proteges. Adam Cole, Keith Lee, Malaki Black, Bobby Fisch, Kyle O'Reilly, Swerve Strickland, Toni Storm, and Ember Moon. Basically the NXT Black and Gold core that had been developed for years, only to be cast aside by Vince.

If I were Tony Khan, I would be tempted to let any and all of them return. It will be a huge short term boom for WWE...just like it was a nice short-term boom for AEW when it saw its influx of talent begin in August 2021. But Levesque is going to have to book them all in a compelling fashion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> I did. Doesn´t change my opinion.. Bro.
> 
> Every time someone even hints at trouble in AEW, everybody is quick to jump in and say "you´re dumb, it´s a Work because AEW is kewl!". When reality is, AEW lockerroom is like every other lockerroom in the world; There´s tension and people who genuinely doesn´t like each other. They shouldn´t have tried to make it something it´s not.


*Brian Last reported a civil war between the goofs and the wrasslers, and always alludes to there being stuff so serious that it hasn't been publicly discussed yet. He's just waiting for it to come out on its own so his source isn't revealed.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Brian Last reported a civil war between the goofs and the wrasslers, and always alludes to there being stuff so serious that it hasn't been publicly discussed yet. He's just waiting for it to come out on its own so his source isn't revealed.*


With as many times as xero and others have been exposed by this.. until it comes out ..random bs is still random bs ..always seems to be after dynamite some bs gets cooked up on Twitter


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Didn´t you get the memo? Everybody is happy in AEW, it´s all rainbows, lollipops and Unicorns!
> /sarcasm


Didn't you get the memo?

Nobody has been saying that. 

Ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*So the reports about Malakai being unhappy were true.*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm as qualified as these "wrestling journalists" to just make stuff up.......


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Freelancer said:


> I'm as qualified as these "wrestling journalists" to just make stuff up.......


Go for it dude!

I had some good fun goofing on Sasha Banks being an alien corpse/equine American the other week. Was a good laugh, try it out.

(also it wasn't a goof, I'm just really deep undercover in the herd right now, I'll be back soon with tasty scoops.. of oats...)

Anyone can be a wrestling journalist if you believe hard enough


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who cares if someone wants to go? Tony is loaded with talent. It just goes to show that business is good for everyone when they have options to go if they don't like where they're at.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So the reports about Malakai being unhappy were true.*



Learn what rumour mean bruv


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Hahahaha this is the funniest shit ever. So much for AEW good, WWE bad.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Go for it dude!
> 
> I had some good fun goofing on Sasha Banks being an alien corpse/equine American the other week. Was a good laugh, try it out.
> 
> ...


I'll come up with something real good and hit em when they least expect it!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

To be fair, the Malakai thing COULD be true. It just hasn’t been verified. Until he addresses the rumor himself, it will probably just be that: a rumor.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Black being unhappy wouldn't be shocking, he's been booked like shit for most of his run.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

"i've heard" but doesn't provide a name....


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

I'm sure someone does. Tony has hired like, 900 people. At least one of them has want out. Right?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565376805057400832
> *Don't worry guys, I'm sure it's just a work.*


Man, it sounds like these AEW talent are really wanting to be 'all out'!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who?


Nah... his soul was released from his body over 4 years ago and now he settles his tea kettle in the afterlife.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So the reports about Malakai being unhappy were true.*


 Cole and Black should go, they don't add much and AEW is bloated as is. 

Prefer AEW homegrown and original talent to be pushed and personally don't rate either of them. They'll have the same problem in WWE with more talented performers ahead of them in the line and will probably lose even more. Only so many top spots and both AEW and WWE have a lot of top stars atm, can't see either of them breaking in especially with their shortcomings.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Anyone who doesn't want to be in AEW can get out IMO.


 Yup, the roster is way too bloated. I'd like the NXT/WWE guys go because IMO they're not good as the OGs and AEW homegrown talent. It's always been weird for me with them.

Pac, Andrade and Miro (to an extent) are probably the exceptions.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I am the Storm said:


> Of course.
> 
> Why play for the little league when the majors want you? This will happen a lot going forward


 Please, what is Black going to do in the WWE? He'll be stuck in the same spot in WWE, if not worse. Even if he's a HHH guy, there's only so many of his "guys" he can push.

Bottom line is these guys are mid to uppercard guys who think they belong on top when they simply aren't on that level and have far more talented and marketable guys ahead of them. They wont be happy anywhere until they humble themselves and realize what their ceiling is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who cares if someone wants to go? Tony is loaded with talent. It just goes to show that business is good for everyone when they have options to go if they don't like where they're at.


 Yup, there's so many matches for PPVs to a point it's become a problem. He needs to start letting go of these NXT and WWE guys who aren't that great and simply can't hang with the top guys.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565535772748521472


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Upstart474 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565535772748521472


Digging that hole deeper lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Looks like xero news was right again, might be time for me to start believing 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565094703686623232


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like xero news was right again, might be time for me to start believing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565094703686623232


Clown show


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not a huge loss as much as I like malakai. Tony absolutely butchered him


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565535772748521472


AEW needs to book The Church Of Satan doing an intervention on Malakai so he can get back on the right left hand path.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Well, he has been booked like shit. I wouldn't blame him if he has asked for his release.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not a huge loss as much as I like malakai. Tony absolutely butchered him


You misspelled “Cody”, sir.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

I think Black has failed himself as much as the booking has. He's come up with nothing unique or special and still to this day, I don't see what purpose the House of Black have outside of cool aesthetics.

I'd have let him go if he asked. But I guess you then set a precedent.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> You misspelled “Cody”, sir.


Cody was the only good feud Black has had in two separate companies.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He failed in both Vince’s WWE and Tony’s AEW. At what point is it the performer’s fault that they just aren’t as good or interesting as they are often promoted as?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The guy is completely awful. His only idea is im the next undertaker, and so spooky. He is even doing the same damn eye thing from when he left WWE. If anything he exposed himself as a hack and should be released if requested.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> Cole and Black should go, they don't add much and AEW is bloated as is.
> 
> Prefer AEW homegrown and original talent to be pushed and personally don't rate either of them. They'll have the same problem in WWE with more talented performers ahead of them in the line and will probably lose even more. Only so many top spots and both AEW and WWE have a lot of top stars atm, can't see either of them breaking in especially with their shortcomings.


WWE will ultimately have space for between 500-600 wrestlers when they expand NXT with the additional four territories. Levesque could absorb all of AEW and still have room for Impact and NWA and still need more talent.

I’ll be blunt. AEW is collapsing. WWE is going to establish a hard monopoly under Levesque. There will be no other promotions of significance. If he truly had the purse strings, he is going to spend AEW, Impact, and MLW out of existence. And then he will make another play for NJPW.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like xero news was right again, might be time for me to start believing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565094703686623232


Fisch. O Reilly. Black. Cole.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

If that's the case just do a segment where Julia does some dark shit, kills and writes him off, and she takes leadership. Also fuck this dude talking about his mental health issues.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Cody was the only good feud Black has had in two separate companies.


The feud with dream was pretty solid


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

No big loss, but this really shows how bad it is backstage at AEW rn


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Punky comes in and the promotion goes to shit🤣. It's very clear and we've known this for a long time. Tony needs to change his booking direction. No one gets over because he just trys people out for a short bit then shelves them


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Someone said this was bullshit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't worry. Julia is ready to be The Leader of the House of Blacked.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

We need some clarification..others still buying into the xero report saying black has been released yet he's on the all out card ..I really hope others are not that stupid to believe this after Sean's report


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Don't worry. Julia is ready to be The Leader of the House of Blacked.


The House of Blacked aka The Julia Hart Foundation, Maggle!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> The House of Blacked aka The Julia Hart Foundation, Maggle!


Brb, changing my last name to Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> The House of Blacked aka The Julia Hart Foundation, Maggle!


Always bet on Blacked.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

He should have beat Cody and had a TNT title run.

It was so easy to book.

FUCK CODY RHODES.

He should have walked out instead of jobbing to one of the worst wrestlers in AEW because he’s friends with the Bucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not Lying said:


> He should have beat Cody and had a TNT title run.
> 
> It was so easy to book.
> 
> ...


Testify. They cut Malakai's legs off for no damn reason. Cody didn't need that win in the slightest.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Let him and any of Hunter’s NXT faces go if they really want. We all know that Hunter’s booking ability is limited, hence why he got his arse kicked every week when he was running shows on a Wednesday.

We can then get back to seeing more ARW originals get a chance to shine again. Keep Cole, but let Red dragon, Toni storm, Keith and Swerve, Malakai and Athenago back to Papa H.

oh and as a bonus let hunter have Aubrey and JR.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Tell em' Hawk! said:


> Let him and any of Hunter’s NXT faces go if they really want. We all know that Hunter’s booking ability is limited, hence why he got his arse kicked every week when he was running shows on a Wednesday.
> 
> We can then get back to seeing more ARW originals get a chance to shine again. Keep Cole, but let Red dragon, Toni storm, Keith and Swerve, Malakai and Athenago back to Papa H.
> 
> oh and as a bonus let hunter have Aubrey and JR.


Arse kicked you mean an nfl owned backed fed paying millions to Jericho/Moxley/JR/Omega et al beat a developmental show with tiny budget out of a training gym by 100-150k viewers most weeks lol.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

I'd let this ungrateful chump go, he hasn't performed well and only proved why WWE let him go in the first place. Maybe he can go to Impact and set the world alight there lol.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Too many people here become personally offended by where wrestlers might want to, or not want to, wrestle. Get a grip. Stop treating a wrestling promotion as part of your identity. It's embarrassing.


This is very true. 

Just sit back and enjoy the excitement. We wanted the return of the Monday night wars and this is the closest we've had since. Long may it continue.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> This is very true.
> 
> Just sit back and enjoy the excitement. We wanted the return of the Monday night wars and this is the closest we've had since. Long may it continue.


Yeah but complaining and calling each other dumbasses is what makes it even more fun. If only we could follow up Mania and All Out with post show riots like legit sports fans do


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Don't worry. Julia is ready to be The Leader of the House of Blacked.


She should be. She's the best part of the stable. I think Aleister could be cool if he went back to WWE and got some proper booking, but as it stands he and Murphy are just so so and Julia is the most charismatic person they have. That big dude in the group is a charisma vacuum though.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> Arse kicked you mean an nfl owned backed fed paying millions to Jericho/Moxley/JR/Omega et al beat a developmental show with tiny budget out of a training gym by 100-150k viewers most weeks lol.


You mean NXT, a company under the global mastodon that is WWE, which itself boasts record growth of quarterly profit margins? The NXT which has a state of the art performance and training centre? The NXT which has unlimited financial resource and was able to secure contracts for the very best independent wrestlers that were available.
But yeah, poor little ‘mom and Pop’ NXT in its tiny gym with and it’s lucrative tv deal on a major network . My heart bleeds, they have it so rough


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's a man baby lol(really he's a guy )


 Lol I initially that he was a woman to which makes all the stalky stuff on Jade, Sasha and whoever else is flavour of the month even creepier.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah but complaining and calling each other dumbasses is what makes it even more fun. If only we could follow up Mania and All Out with post show riots like legit sports fans do


Kind of like football hooligans! 

I could see it now. Instead of fistfighting, people will be dropkicking each other.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Am I surprised? Not at all. He took an L to Cody and really hasn’t recovered since.

I hope people start following. You can’t just hire someone and not use them appropriately. The macabre gimmick is fire and should’ve really allowed black to be used in several ways.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

He was hot for the first 3 months he came, then after he lost to Cody he became just another guy on the roster, he was booked better in nxt.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

At this point they should accept near enough any release. They've stagnated at 45-55% of Raw's viewership, with only a handful of names making a difference to that number. None of the NXT guys and girls have really made any difference. Outside of popping a quarter hour rating. 

Plus if the US is facing a recession next year and the TV rights situation has changed. It makes more sense to flood the industry and opposition with talent. 

Get fully behind 'originals' like Starks, Hobbs, Acclaimed, Hook, Wardlow etc.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Tell em' Hawk! said:


> You mean NXT, a company under the global mastodon that is WWE, which itself boasts record growth of quarterly profit margins? The NXT which has a state of the art performance and training centre? The NXT which has unlimited financial resource and was able to secure contracts for the very best independent wrestlers that were available.
> But yeah, poor little ‘mom and Pop’ NXT in its tiny gym with and it’s lucrative tv deal on a major network . My heart bleeds, they have it so rough


Did NXT have stars the level of Jericho, Moxley, Christian, Cody, Sting, Miro, etc? Triple H booked Raw and Smackdown double Dynamite's ratings and Dynamite with the added starpower of CM Punk and Bryan Danielson are doing lower numbers than they were last year when they were competing with NXT and had no Punk and Bryan. Booker of the Year shit right there.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Did NXT have stars the level of Jericho, Moxley, Christian, Cody, Sting, Miro, etc? Triple H booked Raw and Smackdown double Dynamite's ratings and Dynamite with the added starpower of CM Punk and Bryan Danielson are doing lower numbers than they were last year when they were competing with NXT and had no Punk and Bryan. Booker of the Year shit right there.


Indeed. Raw ratings have increased by a couple of hundred thousand since he took over the book. The intrigue from fan base to see how he will change the dynamic is clearly there . The question I’ve asked is if he can sustain it? With Monday night football about to begin, it will be a testament to H, If they can keep Raw in the 2+mill.

AEW will never hit 2 million for a long time but there Is a potential to get to 1.3 or 4. But that’s going to require consistent and well thought out booking which is lacking at the moment .


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seafort said:


> WWE will ultimately have space for between 500-600 wrestlers when they expand NXT with the additional four territories. Levesque could absorb all of AEW and still have room for Impact and NWA and still need more talent.
> 
> I’ll be blunt. AEW is collapsing. WWE is going to establish a hard monopoly under Levesque. There will be no other promotions of significance. If he truly had the purse strings, he is going to spend AEW, Impact, and MLW out of existence. And then he will make another play for NJPW.


 No one wants to be wrestling on NXT Europe or whatever the fuck they come up with. We all saw how NXT UK went with nobody having or giving a fuck about NXT UK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Cody was the only good feud Black has had in two separate companies.


*"Good" is a stretch, but I'll give you memorable. I told y'all he was done last year when they let a tiny actress jump on his back and do whatever she wanted. Cody just added dirt on his grave, and Tony Khan backed up a cement truck on it with the booking afterwards.*


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey, remember when people said he'd be the best thing ever and only WWE booking was to blame?

Fun stuff.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> No big loss, but this really shows how bad it is backstage at AEW rn


 TK's biggest mistake was signing all these NXT guys who weren't needed. I'm glad he stopped before adding another (Gargano - who is probably best of the lot he's signed but chose not to because of how bloated the roster is).

I hope more of these NXT guys ask for their release because they just don't fit and we go back to the AEW originals, homegrown talent, Jericho, Punk, Pac and Miro knocking it out the of the park and therebeing no issues with timing for stars.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *"Good" is a stretch, but I'll give you memorable. I told y'all he was done last year when they let a tiny actress jump on his back and do whatever she wanted. Cody just added dirt on his grave, and Tony Khan backed up a cement truck on it with the booking afterwards.*


 Black is not that guy.

He's going to find himself miserable in WWE too becuase he just doesn't realize he's at best a mid to uppercard guy. You wouldn't have him facing your world champion on a big PPV.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Plz don't let this goofball anywhere near WWE.

Genuine trash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> Black is not that guy.
> 
> He's going to find himself miserable in WWE too becuase he just doesn't realize he's at best a mid to uppercard guy. You wouldn't have him facing your world champion on a big PPV.


*Correct. I think it's funny how he complained about WWE inhibiting his creative vision, but it looks like absolute shit, so he just proved them right.*


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Good. Same as Fish. Tony needs to grant Black his release back to HHH. Here's the chance to start cutting the fat from this bloated roster by using this as an excuse to remove expendable parts like King and Matthews. I just hope that Andrade will be the next one to ask out. Tony will no longer have to hire this person or that person to get this Bore over since he can't speak a lick of English. All workrate. Offers nothing else. He shouldn't have signed these guys in the first place (and every other NXT darling on free agent market) and start booking again for the guys already in place. Work with what you have. Stop the endless debuts. Miro should squash Black out the door to get him back in the mix.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> At this point they should accept near enough any release. They've stagnated at 45-55% of Raw's viewership, with only a handful of names making a difference to that number. None of the NXT guys and girls have really made any difference. Outside of popping a quarter hour rating.
> 
> Plus if the US is facing a recession next year and the TV rights situation has changed. It makes more sense to flood the industry and opposition with talent.
> 
> Get fully behind 'originals' like Starks, Hobbs, Acclaimed, Hook, Wardlow etc.


 So much this.

I'd rather see them all than NXT's main roster flops.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Correct. I think it's funny how he complained about WWE inhibiting his creative vision, but it looks like absolute shit, so he just proved them right.*


 Going to get hate from the IWC but Vince was right about majority of these NXT guys he released. HHH is making a big mistake bringing all of them back, he's only going to bloat his roster and create a similar miserable environment AEW has right now with talent wanting time. In fact he's doing TK a big favor by tempting them back. AEW would be better without them.

I would rather see Starks, Hobbs, Acclaimed, MJF, JB etc. get TV time than have it shared with the NXT boys.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

He will go back and play stable boy to his queen.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Some of his ideas are straight wack. Let him do some jobs and let him go. 
The House Of Black totally flopped. Bit funny that he got others hired and now he's looking to leave though. 

Certainly a bitch move if Buddy and Brody are not looking to leave themselves.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

jobber77 said:


> We need some clarification..others still buying into the xero report saying black has been released yet he's on the all out card ..I really hope others are not that stupid to believe this after Sean's report


Xero didn't even say that he had been released? He just reported that it was rumoured that he requested his release?


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

No major loss if he has other than some potential trios feuds with the house of black.. Started off well, but if he was talented enough, would have been able to recover from the Cody loss. I think Brody king has showed far more potential just from the Darby feud alone.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

jobber77 said:


> We need some clarification..others still buying into the xero report saying black has been released yet he's on the all out card ..I really hope others are not that stupid to believe this after Sean's report


I mean if if you're referring to SRS's Fightful report yesterday, the main things coming out of that report is that some outside sources did believe Malakai requested his release but Fightful couldn't confirm that themselves. And that they heard that Black was unhappy but things have been somewhat smoothed over for now.

So while that's confirming he hasn't been released, which guys like Raj have said as well, he's not saying it wasn't requested.


----------



## leekemp814 (Oct 18, 2021)

A wrestler that hardly wrestles wants to leave.....No big miss then. I was of the opinion that these wrestlers enjoyed the part time gig they have with AEW and being able to work the independent scene on the side. But it looks like more and more want that TV time


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

jobber77 said:


> We need some clarification..others still buying into the xero report saying black has been released yet he's on the all out card ..I really hope others are not that stupid to believe this after Sean's report


I don't care if it's true or not. I simply mentioned the reality if what's actually been going on in this company In the past year,vand will continue to happen. It's well known more and more pepple continue to be un happy and are leaving "Booker of the year"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ace said:


> Going to get hate from the IWC but Vince was right about majority of these NXT guys he released. HHH is making a big mistake bringing all of them back, he's only going to bloat his roster and create a similar miserable environment AEW has right now with talent wanting time. In fact he's doing TK a big favor by tempting them back. AEW would be better without them.
> 
> I would rather see Starks, Hobbs, Acclaimed, MJF, JB etc. get TV time than have it shared with the NXT boys.


WWE have three brands and 7 hours of content to fill every week. 

There's a lot of issues as it pertains to signing Malakai Black but the bloated roster is not one of them. They need a stacked roster. AEW do not. 

Smackdown is starved of talent at the minute.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Must be bad for your mental health when you leave and everyone thinks you’ve been misused and should be world champion in aew. To get there and be in exactly the same position in a smaller company on probally less money 😂


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

He’s a moderately interesting midcarder. I think he has reached his limit. I don’t think any booking or push will change that. But if he wants to chase a dream of becoming a huge star, then fair enough. Good for him. I hope he achieves his goals.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

He's had a back injury due to which we didnt get too much of his singles push I believe. Black was almost certain his career would end. We dont really know if he asked for release due to that injury or to go back to WWE, which would also make sense because Triple H and Zelina Vega.

That being said, I think he is still capable of being a solid mainevent heel with the right booking, rival (Darby and/or Sting) and storyline.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So…is he actually going or is this a non-issue?

Raj Giri. Sean Ross Sapp. Xero News. Seems like the fucking dirtsheets are more of a draw these days than the actual wrestlers.

Black needs to stay solo. I like Brody King but his thuggish hardcore style doesn’t mesh well with Black in this current gimmick (I am aware they were a tag team) and Buddy Matthews doesn’t fit in full stop.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Good Riddance. This is what a bust looks like


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Take Ruby with you too


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x3smo3

Okay this doesn't sound like a guy who wants to leave AEW for WWE. 

I call bullshit on this rumor/ "News".


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

Ace said:


> So much this.
> 
> I'd rather see them all than NXT's main roster flops.


Thanks. 

Realistically they could easily get by with 30-40 mostly younger male talent and 10-15 women. Dark and Dark: Elevation are damp squibs that are below NWA and MLW on the totem pole. Yet the keep all the talent on the roster and then have to find them work. They spent millions on ROH, but there has only been two shows in 2022 and the longer they wait the harder it becomes to gain any momentum. 

Personally I'd release dozens and then give extended contracts to the aforementioned. McMahon and other promoters of the past were greedy bastards who got a thrill from keeping wrestlers hungry. But there was a reason for it. Too much ego to keep people employed for the sake of it/offer a chance.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Don't worry. Julia is ready to be The Leader of the House of Blacked.


Well, if only true, at least Lee Johnson has been getting her ready 😉🤣


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Man.. what a bummer if true. I really enjoy his presentation despite the booking he's gone through. 

Mental health is number #1 though. No doubt.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Triple H actually knew how to present him, so hopefully it's true. Maybe he's one of the guys WWE supposedly "reached out to." He was one of the "NXT 6" so it wouldn't surprise me if Triple H wanted him back. But we will see.

He's been dead in the water since taking that unnecessary loss to Cody. The House of Black is a total flop.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> No one wants to be wrestling on NXT Europe or whatever the fuck they come up with. We all saw how NXT UK went with nobody having or giving a fuck about NXT UK.


Levesque lost power after NXT UK launched. That and then COVID began.

He’s not losing power again.

NXT Europe is the first step. We’ll have four more NXT divisions within the next decade. He’s publicly talked about this goal before and now has the power and means to do this.

That said, you are right. In todays world a Malaki Black might not want to get relegated to NXT South East Asia for five years. But in a world where there is no AEW, then that leverage is gone. And yeah, as much as I like AEW as a promotion it’s entire purpose for being vanished when Vince resigned. They are getting boxed in by WWE negotiations for properties with numerous partners and are not financially viable if WB says you get the same deal in 2023. They will be gone by the end of 2024, creating a new, harder monopoly.

So in the future - let’s say 2030, I can envision WWE wrestlers divided up into four tiers

PC Graduates - Most numerous, but churning out

NXT Mainstays - Each of the six NXT divisions will have wrestlers who are their Jerry Lawlers, Shieks, and Tommy Dreamers. Mainstays of the regional office who people are invested in seeing. They’re anchors, and they stay there for their careers mostly

NXT Transfers - Either top tier prospects or aged NXT mainstays, they rotate between the six divisions to drive interest in the territory

WWE - Gets the best of the best. Top tier prospects make there way here. Very rarely (a celebrity) someone will avoid the first three tiers to make their way to WWE. Occasionally members will be rotated back into NXT (NXT transfer category) to provide vitality to a lagging division.

That’s the future.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Those first couple weeks when he was fueding with Cody he really felt amazing, but he kinda just faded into the backgroud with his faction tbh.
Shame as the guy clearly has something!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x3smo3
> 
> Okay this doesn't sound like a guy who wants to leave AEW for WWE.
> ...


Upon reading a bit more about this. It doesn't sound like he wanted to go back to WWE, but neither was he happy in AEW.

Doesn't look like he is in a good mental place it seems. I actually think it's good AEW didn't grant him a release as he probably needs help.

This is some cryptic shit. 
I hope he has good people around him:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565682815966085122


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

So let's sum this up.
-Raj reported that someone requested their release, but did not give a name. He then implied that it was Malakai based on a fake Meltzer Twitter account.

Xero News claimed that Malakai's release had been granted. This was debunked by SRS and did not line up with the reports from Raj or Meltzer.
SRS debunked the rumors that Miro requested a release, but he did say that Malakai has been frustrated with his booking. Additionally, SRS said that Malakai and AEW have been working to fix those issues.
Meltzer tweeted that someone did request their release at some point, but that it wasn't granted because they are trying to smooth things over and their contract is long term. This lines up with Malakai because he has 4 years left on his deal.

There is also the below. Let me know if missed anything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565682807778820096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565682809275985925

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565682815966085122


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Upon reading a bit more about this. It doesn't sound like he wanted to go back to WWE, but neither was he happy in AEW.
> 
> Doesn't look like he is in a good mental place it seems. I actually think it's good AEW didn't grant him a release as he probably needs help.
> 
> ...


Far be it from me to get theological as someone who isn’t exactly spiritual, but man, Malakai sounds like he’s in a dark place mentally. That likely has nothing to do with booking or creative. That sort of thing tends to be a crutch we use when depressed and can’t exactly pinpoint why we feel unfulfilled.

Dude needs to find a reason to be happy in general. Otherwise, it’ll always be something.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

What happened to all insider's are banned until further notice? Was notice mentioned or something? Didn't last long did it? Or maybe these people are outright defying you and calling your bluff?

I honestly don't know, I don't spend 10+ hours a day on here to stay up to date with all the happenings here. Perhaps I should quit my job so I can stay current with wrestlingforum.com.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Basically it seems Malakai has mental issues going back prior to when he joined AEW. He also has not been satisfied with his booking, but AEW is working with him on that. If they can't come to a resolution, I assume they will grant his release. So he isn't be held up from leaving or sat in catering. They are working to come to a resolution since he is on contract for 4 more years.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> Basically it seems Malakai has mental issues going back prior to when he joined AEW.


Hardly surprising since this guy idolises Aleister Crowley.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If it's mental health, he should be given full support ASAP. I've had mental health problems as I'm sure many on here have and it's serious. I hope AEW has some sort of plan in place for sufferers of mental health issues. Malakai is on the PPV this weekend and in a program with Miro, so I can only assume/hope he's feeling better now and happy to stay.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> What happened to all insider's are banned until further notice? Was notice mentioned or something? Didn't last long did it? Or maybe these people are outright defying you and calling your bluff?
> 
> I honestly don't know, I don't spend 10+ hours a day on here to stay up to date with all the happenings here. Perhaps I should quit my job so I can stay current with wrestlingforum.com.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


>


Nah. I like my $20/hour job more.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

This is one of those instances where booking killed what could have been a great run for Malaki. On one hand he’s been booked to shit and had all of his momentum taken away by losing to Cody, on the other hand though, at what point do you, as the wrestler, push harder and harder backstage to try and get yourself going and booked better.

old timers have said their before and they are right, guys are too friendly and complacent backstage, it’s not as cut throat. So if that’s the case, if your not doing anything to get you over or up the card, then don’t blame anyone else but yourselfOn that part.

house of black could have been booked in a way that it was integrated intotop and goes with some cool storylines and theatrics. They haven’t been presented as such, but that’s on malaki to push for backstage.

the whole situation on this one is a dropped ball. Tony can’t seem to get how to establish levels of booking and continuity it’s like he’s running wrestlers through a washing machine cycle randomly working them in and out of tv time. It established Absolutely no one.

It looks to me like the lovey idealistic atmosphere of AEW is finally starting to show why that idea doesn’t work. Trying to please everyone and end up pleasing none.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Nah. I like my $20/hour job more.


Pfff. You're no fun.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Nah. I like my $20/hour job more.


i’ll pay you 25


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Should be easy to tell what's up here. If House of Black loses to a random team at All Out, Malakai is done


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll pay you 25


To do what?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Kroem said:


> Those first couple weeks when he was fueding with Cody he really felt amazing, but he kinda just faded into the backgroud with his faction tbh.
> Shame as the guy clearly has something!


I agree. And in the case I put that on both Black and Khan for failing to create a mythology for what is otherwise a very intriguing, unique character.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

He was so easy to book. Loner named Tommy End that kicks people's heads off. Main event look and talent. Not sure who gets the blame, but he's been the worst booked talent they took from WWE


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Should be easy to tell what's up here. If House of Black loses to a random team at All Out, Malakai is done


Darby's line in his promo: "Brody and Mathews don't need you"... Has kind of gotten me worried. 

I hope it's time off to deal with his back issues and not him leaving.

Black still has potential to be a major singles player in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Darby's line in his promo: "Brody and Mathews don't need you"... Has kind of gotten me worried.
> 
> I hope it's time off to deal with his back issues and not him leaving.
> 
> Black still has potential to be a major singles player in AEW.


I wouldn't hate the idea of Darby and Sting adopting all the Goth kids.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> To do what?


join us 24/7 on WF

please note - this is a digital currency called LICCBucks

25 LICCBucks an hour - good deal! the exchange rate is 25 LICCBucks to 35 WWEFEDFAMDOllars - so, you are in profit!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> join us 24/7 on WF
> 
> please note - this is a digital currency called LICCBucks
> 
> 25 LICCBucks an hour - good deal! the exchange rate is 25 LICCBucks to 35 WWEFEDFAMDOllars - so, you are in profit!


Sounds like a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

No major issue he can go. The guy brodie king has been more impressive.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't hate the idea of Darby and Sting adopting all the Goth kids.


Or Sting taking out Malakai and taking his place as a Malakai/Sting Hybrid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Sounds like a Ponzi scheme.


its more like a reverse pyramid

like pyramid cowgirl

infact… thats our slogan 

‘LICCbucks, reversing cowgirls over pyramids since 2022. Elon Musk loves this digital memecoin’


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Maybe this is where the talks of tampering are coming from?? No way they didn't ask him to come back. Especially after hearing Braun is set to return


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I think everyone is happy!?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565376805057400832
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565535772748521472
> Don't worry guys,* I'm sure it's just a work.*


This is correct. Raj actually doesn’t own the site anymore but I’m sure he still wants to be involved in the IWC game.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If he needs time off to deal with mental health issues, AEW and WWE for that matter, have always been accommodating, look at Moxley last year when he left to enter a rehab program.

AEW has been very good on their contracts, in that they don't cut talent early from their contracts, but will let it expire and not renew. But it has to go both ways for the talent, AEW will not cut you but you also have to hold up your end. Not sure how long Black's contract is, but he can't just expect to get out of it and go back to WWE in a few months if that's what he wants to do.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its more like a reverse pyramid
> 
> like pyramid cowgirl
> 
> ...


This seems like a better investment then NFTs.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Why is there so much hate for NXT in this forum. Of all shows to hate on, black and gold NXT is not the show to trash.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That's the issue with hiring too many talent that you don't know how to use them or you don't have enough TV time to develop them. A lot of us have said this. And this is the consequence of that. The moment WWE got better, guys already want to jump ship. TK you stupid dummy, you reap what you sow. You immature overblown spoiled rich boy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not Lying said:


> He should have beat Cody and had a TNT title run.
> 
> It was so easy to book.
> 
> ...


Cody was the biggest star in the WWE before he got injured. What are you even talking about. 

The issue was booking Black with your biggest star in the first place. Like they did with Brodie Lee and Lance Archer. They all lost on their first outings, destroying their monster aura. All these guys should have gotten in feuds with lesser talent first. Have Black get many wins with various guys before getting to the Rhodes/Omega/Moxley.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Malakai: I’d like my release. I’m really in a bad place mentally.

Tony K: Tell me more. I’d like to help.

Malakai: Like I said, I’m in a bad place.

Tony K: Can you be a bit more specific? Give me something to work with here.

Malakai: I’m in AEW. It’s a bad place. I want to go back to WWE.

Tony K: You signed a contract. I OWN you.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cody was the biggest star in the WWE before he got injured. What are you even talking about.
> 
> The issue was booking Black with your biggest star in the first place. Like they did with Brodie Lee and Lance Archer. They all lost on their first outings, destroying their monster aura. All these guys should have gotten in feuds with lesser talent first. Have Black get many wins with various guys before getting to the Rhodes/Omega/Moxley.


Bingo. If you want him to be a star, then he has to be able to go over The Made Men in at least one feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If PWInsider's report is to be believed it's not an easy situation from either side. It sucks to see Black going through issues. And if you're AEW, you obviously want to help him with those issue. But at the same time, you don't want to let him go at the risk that he just ends up back in WWE in a few months and create that precedent for others who might want to leave.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't hate the idea of Darby and Sting adopting all the Goth kids.


 I quite like the idea of a heel Darby taking over the house if Tommy leaves


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have always said you needed to keep protecting Sting, save him for a big time heel. Y’all should know by now how I feel about The Stinger. I’m 38 years old and still howl to the heavens and beat my chest like I’m 8 years old again watching Sting no-sell Flair’s chops.

I think Malakai needs to break Sting. Have Sting no-sell the Black Mass, pop the crowd, give us that visual of OUR childhood hero standing tall once again.

And make Malakai (safely) begin to work him very stiff. Make it look like a guy who is attempting to end Steve Borden’s time in the ring. Don’t stop. Punish a fallen Sting. Put him on a cross like Taker. I don’t give a fuck. Make Sting look human.

If you want to save the Malakai character, that is how you do it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cody was the biggest star in the WWE before he got injured. What are you even talking about.
> 
> The issue was booking Black with your biggest star in the first place. Like they did with Brodie Lee and Lance Archer. They all lost on their first outings, destroying their monster aura. All these guys should have gotten in feuds with lesser talent first. Have Black get many wins with various guys before getting to the Rhodes/Omega/Moxley.


Cody is a selfish MORON and a PIECE OF SHIT for refusing to turn heel in AEW. He booked everything so bad because he’s a stubborn egomaniac who THEN WENT BACK ON LITERALLY EVERY WORD AND ACTION HE DID.

The cunt should have NEVER fought Black in that 3rd match, and if he did he should have LOST.

Tony was a fucking mark and a spineless coward when he let Cody do all these terrible shoot promos towards the end of his run. He even gave him that useless TNT title run vs Sammy. Hot garbage. Should have beeb Black. 
Black vs Darby or Black vs Sammy depending on the timeline.

but we can't have nice things because of that cunt.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The booking is so bad it's affecting talents' mental wellness.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking forward to this new gimmick on TV.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not Lying said:


> Cody is a selfish MORON and a PIECE OF SHIT for refusing to turn heel in AEW. He booked everything so bad because he’s a stubborn egomaniac who THEN WENT BACK ON LITERALLY EVERY WORD AND ACTION HE DID.
> 
> The cunt should have NEVER fought Black in that 3rd match, and if he did he should have LOST.
> 
> ...


Why should Cody have lost to Black?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why should Cody have lost to Black?


Because he was leaving?
Because he knew he was never turning heel?
Because he didn't need the win?
Because he made Malakai look like a TOTAL BITCH on his reality show when he "thanked him for putting him over"? 
Because Black was the most over guy on the roster and could have went for the TNT title?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> The booking is so bad it's affecting talents' mental wellness.


I mean, I’d say being a Satanist would tend to have more of an impact on one’s happiness, but that’s just me. Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why should Cody have lost to Black?


He should have let Black ride the wins up the card. Being who he was and all of that, Cody could have easily got his win back any time he wanted it. When you demand you get your W back so soon, it kills the entire momentum created by ever putting the guy over in the first place.

I don’t know if Cody was selfish or just dumb. He is the son of Dusty Rhodes and brother to Dustin Rhodes. I have to think Cody understood that getting the win back that quickly negates putting the guy over in the first place.

And that was Cody’s biggest issue. Yeah, he’d do the job, but he would either immediately get the win back as we saw with Brodie Lee and Malakai, or he’d just do the job and move up the card as if losses had no bearing on his character.

He had real potential at the beginning of AEW, man, then he just fell apart and began to chase the Cena bookings, which just doesn’t work for the audience. But hey, he got his wish. He was able to prove to Vince that with the book, Cody could do a WWE-style, Top Guy presentation.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not Lying said:


> Because he was leaving?
> Because he knew he was never turning heel?
> Because he didn't need the win?
> Because he made Malakai look like a TOTAL BITCH on his reality show when he "thanked him for putting him over"?
> Because Black was the most over guy on the roster and could have went for the TNT title?


I don't think Cody knew he was leaving at the time. I think when stars lose to much then it doesn't mean anything. That has been a huge issue time and time again with AEW stars like Cody, Omega, Jericho, etc...of them losing too much.

The main problem was feuding with Cody right off the bat for Black. It was stupid cause there's no place for it to go that it's gonna end good. Cause neither guys should lose. I think Black should have had matches with less known guys first. Then he could have beaten Cody on his way out instead of Samy. 

TNA made the same problem when Kurt Angle joined the company when they threw him right into a feud with Samoa Joe instead of keeping it for later and build it up. So after Angle vs Joe was over, they had no other places but down.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> He should have let Black ride the wins up the card. Being who he was and all of that, Cody could have easily got his win back any time he wanted it. When you demand you get your W back so soon, it kills the entire momentum created by ever putting the guy over in the first place.
> 
> I don’t know if Cody was selfish or just dumb. He is the son of Dusty Rhodes and brother to Dustin Rhodes. I have to think Cody understood that getting the win back that quickly negates putting the guy over in the first place.
> 
> ...


I don't have a big issue with Black winning. But at that point I felt that the AEW stars like Cody and Omega and so forth were losing too much already. I don't think that win would have meant that much. I'd rather if Black would have come in as a mysterious guy. Then he keeps winning his matches and feuds then he come face to face with a big star then you build that feud up. And then he wins. I would have made him a new generation Jake the Snake. All the stuff with Cody came up too quickly. Like it came out of nowhere, the match was booked quickly. There was nothing behind it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why should Cody have lost to Black?



Apparently Black was on the cusp of being a generational main event megastar until that evil diabolical Cody won 1 out of 3 matches against him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Apparently Black was on the cusp of being a generational main event megastar until that evil diabolical Cody won 1 out of 3 matches against him.


Not a megastar, but he could have been a boon to the main event scene the way Pac was in the early days. Cody quickly killed any momentum he had.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Hasn't he been wrestling less because he's had serious injury issues and been given a lot of creative freedom?

I guess you can't please everybody.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DUD said:


> Hasn't he been wrestling less because he's had serious injury issues and been given a lot of creative freedom?
> 
> I guess you can't please everybody.



Sitting in the ring indian style and mostly inaccurately spitting mist in people's faces has really impacted his mental health.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> TNA made the same problem when Kurt Angle joined the company when they threw him right into a feud with Samoa Joe instead of keeping it for later and build it up. So after Angle vs Joe was over, they had no other places but down.


I disagree to be honest. That undefeated streak was becoming a bit of a heavy weight on Joe's back and they hadn't factored him in to a title run yet. A three match series with arguably the best in the world at that point was a way to take that burden off him but elevate him at the same time.

The mistakes came with having Kurt wrestle Sting and others at the same time whilst telling the Joe story in throw away TV matches. They spanked months of what could have been well built PPV matches for no reason. Then we had the whole "Is he heel? Isn't he heel?" debacle and then waiting a couple more months to put the title on Angle.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Talking about Cody vs. Malakai, I think the initial start of that feud really helped elevate Malakai immediately as a threat. Problem is for a feud that started in July 2021, it stretched to like November 2021. And then Cody beat Malakai in their 3rd and final match, at a time where Cody was still desperately trying to be the babyface even though he was booed the whole match and Black was cheered. It was like watching an old Cena match. And then after that the feud limped on a while longer with Andrade & PAC getting dragged into things.

So yeah, the Cody/Malakai thing started hot before losing the plot. But even with that, The Cody/Black feud was still the biggest thing Black was involved in his entire run in AEW and where he felt the most relevant.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DUD said:


> I disagree to be honest. That undefeated streak was becoming a bit of a heavy weight on Joe's back and they hadn't factored him in to a title run yet. A three match series with arguably the best in the world at that point was a way to take that burden off him but elevate him at the same time.
> 
> The mistakes came with having Kurt wrestle Sting and others at the same time whilst telling the Joe story in throw away TV matches. They spanked months of what could have been well built PPV matches for no reason. Then we had the whole "Is he heel? Isn't he heel?" debacle and then waiting a couple more months to put the title on Angle.


You fed your biggest homegrown talent to a WWE star right after the guy joined. It was a big mistake. And Joe never recovered. And if Angle had lost, it would have been a mistake as well. They should have never have them feud right away. I would have waited 3 years before having them feud. Sure they got big numbers for these three matches but so the fuck what? After it was over the PPV numbers were back in the toilet. It was booked like a AEW feud. Like no sustaining residues. Like when Punk and Bryan showed up, one week good ratings and it fell down. The initial confrontation between Joe and Angle was fine. But I would have let it rest. This would be just a tease. Then I would have had both guys get involved into something else for 2 years. But then you always sprinkle teases. And after these two years, I build a feud between the two for one full year just like Sting vs Hogan with the first clash to happen at Bound for Glory.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> You fed your biggest homegrown talent to a WWE star right after the guy joined. It was a big mistake. And Joe never recovered. And if Angle had lost, it would have been a mistake as well. They should have never have them feud right away. I would have waited 3 years before having them feud. Sure they got big numbers for these three matches but so the fuck what? After it was over the PPV numbers were back in the toilet. It was booked like a AEW feud. Like no sustaining residues. Like when Punk and Bryan showed up, one week good ratings and it fell down. The initial confrontation between Joe and Angle was fine. But I would have let it rest. This would be just a tease. Then I would have had both guys get involved into something else for 2 years. But then you always sprinkle teases. And after these two years, I build a feud between the two for one full year just like Sting vs Hogan with the first clash to happen at Bound for Glory.


This wasn't your average WWE wrestler. This was Kurt Angle. The company needed him a lot more than he needed them. If anything they should have made Champion a lot sooner so he could push the brand more.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

DUD said:


> This wasn't your average WWE wrestler. This was Kurt Angle. The company needed him a lot more than he needed them. If anything they should have made Champion a lot sooner so he could push the brand more.


His point was that they shouldn't have been feuding immediately and that should have been final build after years of build.

He is also spot on in that it killed Joe. Dude never had same aura after losing to Angle and eventually became a midcard act in TNA by 2009


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

validreasoning said:


> His point was that they shouldn't have been feuding immediately and that should have been final build after years of build.
> 
> He is also spot on in that it killed Joe. Dude never had same aura after losing to Angle and eventually became a midcard act in TNA by 2009


Whilst my point was the undefeated streak was becoming a weight on Joe's back and who better to lose too than arguably the best in the world? Jarrett, Angle and Joe themselves have all said Joe felt relieved to lose the first match in their series.

Joe still had his aura for another year. It was the loss to Angle for the title later on that hurt him more than anything. People were ready for him to be Champion at that point and when he won it six months later it didn't have the same shine.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Things are not going well for Xero Clue.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566312853417693187


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 132166
> 
> 
> Things are not going well for Xero Clue.
> ...


I hate these wresting “journalists” like Sean virgin Ross. 

Just let the fucking shows play out without having shit spoiled, no matter if the spoilers are real or fake. WWE & AEW should sue them


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 132166
> 
> 
> Things are not going well for Xero Clue.
> ...


Xero News is a guy who clearly has sources, at least on the WWE side, from the perspective that he knows someone who sees the scripts for the show. But he's also someone that clearly doesn't verify anything before just spouting off about it.

Now as far as Malakai specifically goes, Raj did report a request for release was made and SRS, while he did confirm that Black wasn't released, did hear from people that a request might have been made and that Black had been unhappy (though things were apparently smoothed over to some degree).

Point is, as far as Black goes, I do believe there's at least smoke to the fire.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And no fucks given if Black leaves.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Xero News is a guy who clearly has sources, at least on the WWE side, from the perspective that he knows someone who sees the scripts for the show. But he's also someone that clearly doesn't verify anything before just spouting off about it.
> 
> Now as far as Malakai specifically goes, Raj did report a request for release was made and SRS, while he did confirm that Black wasn't released, did hear from people that a request might have been made and that Black had been unhappy (though things were apparently smoothed over to some degree).
> 
> Point is, as far as Black goes, I do believe there's at least smoke to the fire.


I agree with this and I even said earlier that he seems to have connections in WWE and gets the run downs. He is just to lazy to verify anything. Most likely his connections hear rumors and he runs with that right away without speaking with anyone else. Someone told him that Black asked for his release and he ran with that without giving the full context or that it was based on mental health issues that go back over 2 years.



Chan Hung said:


> And no fucks given if Black leaves.


I give a fuck, but sadly I am not in the majority.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Sean Ross guy is a fucking geek.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

BabaYaga said:


> Sean Ross guy is a fucking geek.


How is that an insult on a wrestling forum in 2022? 

Most insults towards wrestling media here are shallow and meaningless. By writing that I mean to say that they are so vague that they literally have no point.

Most of the time my first instinct is to say that SRS or Meltzer or Keller reported news that the offended party was mad actually happened. It also really looks like fans online put faith in and trust the wrong people. Some fans will believe new information just because the source’s bias lines up with the reader’s particular opinions. Subsequently fans also question the validity of something true only because it clashes with the fan’s current information on any particular subject being reported.

There are also probably less credible sources for true wrestling news than I have fingers and thumbs on both hands. I currently have ten fingers or I guess that is eight fingers and two thumbs. Basically we shouldn’t even be reading “sources” beyond the eight-ish usual suspects. They will never be correct all of the time. No “reporter” ever is, has or will ever be 100% accurate…especially when it comes to pro wrestling news. I thought that would go without saying. 

Some wrestling fans online look like pro wrestling is their first exposure with either pro or amateur journalism. Just because we disagree with what is reported does NOT make it wrong and the source is extremely biased and unreliable. Some over the last ten years specifically need to be reminded of that. Years of gaslighting a fanbase, viewership or geographical location has really confused what news is actually supposed to accomplish. It isn’t correct or accurate news just because it makes us feel safe and better about ourselves.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566631709327720448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566628494104477696


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Could also be taking some time off ..you can do that without being released


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I know same people are sad now, but that is a good think. Finally TK realizes, that Vince throwed one useless after another wrestler at him. Now there is a chance, that TK uses the good peeps for his problem. Too late, but better too later, than never! 



Kishido said:


> Most likely a jobber





Chan Hung said:


> And no fucks given if Black leaves.


He is one of many WWE toys, Tony bought from WWE. People were praising him here, but he never was good outside the non-commercial NXT bubble, where people cheer for boring wrestlers, just for fun.
At WWE main roster he got what he deserved:







jobber77 said:


> Could also be taking some time off ..you can do that without being released


He shall take his time off and TK's daddy shall pay his rent forever, I don't mind. As long he is off TV, I am fine with anything. Wish him a good life.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Xero News is a guy who clearly has sources, at least on the WWE side, from the perspective that he knows someone who sees the scripts for the show. But he's also someone that clearly doesn't verify anything before just spouting off about it.
> 
> Now as far as Malakai specifically goes, Raj did report a request for release was made and SRS, while he did confirm that Black wasn't released, did hear from people that a request might have been made and that Black had been unhappy (though things were apparently smoothed over to some degree).
> 
> Point is, as far as Black goes, I do believe there's at least smoke to the fire.


*Keep in mind that Xero reported this a day before Raj. To deny he has valid sources at this point is just pathetic desperation.*


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Keep in mind that Xero reported this a day before Raj. To deny he has valid sources at this point is just pathetic desperation.*


Dude seriously xero has been roasted and exposed ..give it up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont care if Black leaves to be honest. Nothing of value lost. Didn't do anything to add in AEW.


----------

